# White Stringy Things All Through My Tank



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Just came back from vacation. Had a sitter watch an feed my fish except for my new rhom because I was giving him time to settle in. I've had the fish 2 weeks ish an he is yet to eat, even when I soak it in garlic. No big deal I know it can take a while. Today my first day home I noticed in his tank he has tons of white stringy things all through the tank. I have added nothing new to the tank so no clue where they came from. Looks like little lines of thread only a 1/4 inch long. Any Ideas what it is an how to cure it out of the tank?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont worry about them.. dammn i forgot their name but if they're in your tank its cause of uneaten food.. soo i would do a gravel vac and little water change should clear things up


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

They're called "nematodes."

Like P-Freak said, they're a result of uneaten food, gravel vacs a temperature increase (mid 80's) and water changes will take care of it lickity split.

p.s. They're not harmful to your fish in the slightest.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I have the temp up already to increase his activity. At first was great now he has a corner he sits in lol. I'm running 82-83 right now. This could be the case I did drop a piece of tilapia an let it sit probably 45 minutes because it is his tanks water change night. Trying to give him more opp. to eat. So when he didn't I sucked it up while doing his water change. As soon as the lights go out he starts moving around. I'm hoping the timer will get him use to them an he doesn't care.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds like a typical rhom.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah that's what I hear. Never know what you will get with these fish, an they change depending on what tank they are in. Doesn't matter I think he's pretty cool to look at, has awesome colors so I'm happy with him regardless.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's what's important man...

My spilo's the same way, and I love the little guy.
He's "family!"


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope that sitter wasn't doing anything else to that tank


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

HA HA she was afraid of the fish actually. She dropped food in from as far back as she could lol. She just checked on my Rhom, I didn't want her to try feeding him an it not gett ate then have an ammonia issue in my tank.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

soo how did it go? get the tank cleaned up?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I was just wondering the same thing...

If the temp was boosted, gravel vacs and water changes performed, they should be close to gone by now.

(I know you said you already have the water in the mid eighties, so I'd crank it to the upper eighties for a few days...)


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup cleared up.. took about two days though. I recently added 8 tetras, not sure of the name.. they have red tails an bottom fins with a black line through the middle, I threw these in so he could eat them when he got good and ready. Woke up this morning to 6 of them left an half one floating on the top. So at least he ate finally!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Still won't take my food I have made him.. but that's ok.. we can work towards that


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont worry he'll come around


----------

